

Lee Kuan Yew's Singapore – An Astonishing Record - pmcpinto
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2015/03/lee-kuan-yews-singapore

======
hanswesterbeek
Still, he was totalitarian and Singapore as a city feels like Disneyland.
Phrases like "Move along citizen" and the work of Aldous Huxley came to mind
when I visited. So only if you view the world in monetary terms only does this
guy earn admiration.

